
Android’s new ‘Instant Tethering’ feature get you online without unlocking phone - intuzhq
http://www.theverge.com/2017/1/20/14342536/google-android-instant-tethering-pixel-nexus-internet
======
digi_owl
If this do not end up a mess, i don't know what will...

